# Big price drop on Helix Spare Tire Mount Subwoofer



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thought I'd spread the word on this...

Anyone notice this big price drop in the last week or so? They're selling for $243-293 at various VW parts sites. They used to sell for almost $600.

Just google the part #000051419

I'm definitely going to pick one up!


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice catch...I wanted this at first but I had already invested in the spare tire mount. Now...for this price...I'm considering it. Lol. Damn.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

MiamiBourne said:


> Nice catch...I wanted this at first but I had already invested in the spare tire mount. Now...for this price...I'm considering it. Lol. Damn.


Haha yeah I almost bought a used one for $400. Glad I waited!

UPDATE: I checked the price at a local dealership (SF Bay Area) and they are selling it for $300.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Bucktown80 said:


> Haha yeah I almost bought a used one for $400. Glad I waited!
> 
> UPDATE: I checked the price at a local dealership (SF Bay Area) and they are selling it for $300.


Express OEM Parts has it for $264 shipped...well that's what I paid.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

MiamiBourne said:


> Express OEM Parts has it for $264 shipped...well that's what I paid.


Nice I just ordered mine from World VW Fiat Parts for $258 shipped. I win 


UPDATE: World VW Fiat Parts is actually just an import car dealership in Ohio.

Ganley Westside Imports
25600 Lorain Road
North Olmsted, OH
44070
440-734-2000


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

How many shop hours will a dealership charge to install and program?


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

RedHotFuzz said:


> How many shop hours will a dealership charge to install and program?


Who knows, but I plan on doing this myself. I would think maybe 2 hours...I thought I saw one of the sites selling w/updated price that it was $495 installed. I'm not sure if that was an estimate and hopefully that included the soundbox.

There is a video on the Golf R MKVII forum (within a lengthy Helix Soundbox thread) that goes through the install process if you are comfortable with DIY.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> How many shop hours will a dealership charge to install and program?


Someone on here posted in another thread saying their local dealership quoted them at 2 hours of labor for install.

UPDATE: I received an email from my vendor saying the subwoofer kit is non refundable for any reason. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucktown80 said:


> UPDATE: I received an email from my vendor saying the subwoofer kit is non refundable for any reason. Fingers crossed!


Yikes, that doesn't sound good for the future of the product. I went ahead and ordered one even though I don't yet have a vehicle for it. What if it's defective? What if it's destroyed in shipping? What if there will never be a replacement for it ever? Should I order an extra? Should I order several extras??? :laugh:


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Yikes, that doesn't sound good for the future of the product. I went ahead and ordered one even though I don't yet have a vehicle for it. What if it's defective? What if it's destroyed in shipping? What if there will never be a replacement for it ever? Should I order an extra? Should I order several extras??? :laugh:


I bet that it has been discontinued and they haven't sold many of them, so they just want to get them off the shelves.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

MiamiBourne said:


> There is a video on the Golf R MKVII forum (within a lengthy Helix Soundbox thread) that goes through the install process if you are comfortable with DIY.


I think I found these threads and videos. I'll post links tomorrow.


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

Anyone know if this would fit in a 2010 Jetta? I don't see why it wouldn't work unless the spare tire well is sized differently on the Mk6 Jetta.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

rawrmcrawrrawr said:


> Anyone know if this would fit in a 2010 Jetta? I don't see why it wouldn't work unless the spare tire well is sized differently on the Mk6 Jetta.


It might fit of course, but you have to remember this is a 5 channel map w/DSP (along with 2 6" woofers) that is programmed plug and play to work with specific models. So while it may fit...I'm not sure the wire harness and sound would work correctly. 

This is from the vw parts website. I don't see 2010 listed.

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Spare-Tire-Mount-Subwoofer--Soundbox/53859989/000051419.html

This product fits 357 vehicle variants.
Volkswagen: 9 models, 357 variants between 2010 and 2017


Volkswagen Alltrack	2017
Volkswagen Beetle	2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017
Volkswagen Beetle Convertible	2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017
Volkswagen Golf	2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017
Volkswagen GTI	2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017
*Volkswagen Jetta	2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017
Volkswagen Jetta GLI	2017*
Volkswagen SportWagen	2015, 2016, 2017
Volkswagen Tiguan	2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

MiamiBourne said:


> It might fit of course, but you have to remember this is a 5 channel map w/DSP (along with 2 6" woofers) that is programmed plug and play to work with specific models. So while it may fit...I'm not sure the wire harness and sound would work correctly.
> 
> This is from the vw parts website. I don't see 2010 listed.
> 
> ...


I don't think the wiring harness will be an issue because I already have an RNS-315 head unit, the same as the MK6 Jetttas. The quadlock adapter is the same. Maybe you're right about it not sounding as good though. Are the base speaker systems in the Mk5 and Mk6 that different? I only have the 2-way speakers, so only woofers and tweeters like on the Mk6.


----------



## ajrobson (Dec 9, 2016)

Can anyone attest to the difference between the Helix soundbox and the Fender sub? I was listening to a Fender system in an Alltrack this morning at the dealership and was thinking the sub was still a bit lacking compared to the 10" JL sub I have in my 04 Passat GLX. I really love how both sit on top of the spare tire.


----------



## ajrobson (Dec 9, 2016)

ajrobson said:


> Can anyone attest to the difference between the Helix soundbox and the Fender sub? I was listening to a Fender system in an Alltrack this morning at the dealership and was thinking the sub was still a bit lacking compared to the 10" JL sub I have in my 04 Passat GLX. I really love how both sit on top of the spare tire.



This link https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Spare-Tire-Mount-Subwoofer--Soundbox/53859989/000051419.html

says it is not available for vehicles with Fender? That kinda blows...


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

ajrobson said:


> Can anyone attest to the difference between the Helix soundbox and the Fender sub? I was listening to a Fender system in an Alltrack this morning at the dealership and was thinking the sub was still a bit lacking compared to the 10" JL sub I have in my 04 Passat GLX. I really love how both sit on top of the spare tire.


I've read posts from others that have said the Helix is more powerful than the Fender sub.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bucktown80 said:


> MiamiBourne said:
> 
> 
> > There is a video on the Golf R MKVII forum (within a lengthy Helix Soundbox thread) that goes through the install process if you are comfortable with DIY.
> ...


Here's that thread. Lots of good content here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7251981-Helix-Subwoofer-and-Golf-R


----------



## OhLawdy (Dec 24, 2016)

I have one of these for sale if anyone is interested. Came out of my 2014 JSW. $200 shipped anywhere in the US. I absolutely loved it. I actually think it sounds better than the Fender system that I have in my R. It really transforms the stock speakers. And it's super easy to install, took me roughly an hour.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...woofer-amp-by-Helix&p=102141193#post102141193


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Sitting at the dealership waiting for my install. They told me an hour and a half. That was almost 5 hours ago. 

Fortunately I got the quote for the install up front ($177).

I hope they haven't effed up my car.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Sitting at the dealership waiting for my install. They told me an hour and a half. That was almost 5 hours ago.
> 
> Fortunately I got the quote for the install up front ($177).
> 
> I hope they haven't effed up my car.


What dealership?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Bucktown80 said:


> What dealership?


Southtowne (Salt Lake City).


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Hello,

I bought mine through Minuteman and also grabbed last fall's 10% VW accessories rebate, which put my end cost at $235 shipped. There is now a 12% rebate happening, so the Helix can be had for even less now. The catch is you have to buy the part from a listed VW dealer. Check this site for more info: http://www.vwaccessoriesrebate.com/. 

I installed my Helix yesterday at a military hobby shop (no garage space at my home). I watched this video first: https://youtu.be/6dKJtnaV9CU. I watched Part 2 as well and figured I'd follow the directions that came with the Helix package. I didn't care for them since the only illustrations are in the front with the primary language. I didn't like flipping back and forth, so I decide to just watch the Part 2 video in the shop as I worked. I literally watch this video and paused it as I did each connection: https://youtu.be/59bKOruoJys.

The install went well and the system sounds good! The GTI/Golf/R is said to not need coding; mine doesn't sound like it needs work. I've shared my installation notes in *this post*.

My system build will continue as I'm replacing the Helix subwoofer with a 10" sub box of my own design that allows me to retain the spare tire. 

Scott


----------



## FJ dan (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry to revive an old thread...

Does anyone know the difference between vw part # 000051419 and 000051419B?

https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__GTI/Electronics---Communication.html 
Lists 419 as being between 2010 and 2016. 
and 419B as being for 2009 and 2018.

I have a 2017 gti s and am trying to figure out which part is correct


----------

